# Heidenhain Library für C#, C++



## Hans54216 (15 Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Lib (ähnlich LibNoDave) zur Kommunikation mit einer Heidenhain Steuerung.

Lib sollte vorzugsweise OpenSource sein.

Somit fällt das "RemoTools SDK" schon mal raus.


----------



## Hans54216 (29 Juni 2016)

Ich start mal nen neuen Versuch.

Kennt jemand ne Kommunikations Bibliothek für Heidenhain?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (29 Juni 2016)

Hat das was mit Heidenhain zu tun https://mtconnect.codeplex.com


----------



## Hans54216 (30 Juni 2016)

Soweit ich das gesehen hab ist MTconnect Grundsätzlich nur ein Standardisiertes XML Protokoll welches per TCP/IP Server + Client übertragen wird.

Einen direkten Zugriff hab ich nicht gefunden. Der MTconnect Server wird wohl per DNC (RemoTools) auf die Heidenhain zugreifen, was die Lizenz #18 auf der Steuerung voraussetzt.

Werde dann wohl zunächst mit dem RemoTools SDK ins Rennen gehen.


----------



## hn-pgm (15 Juni 2018)

Auf der Suche nach einer Bibliothek für die Kommunikation mit Heidenhain TNC426, iTNC530 und TNC620 habe ich die SuperCom Bibliothek gefunden (adontec.com). Scheint alles anzubieten was ich benötige. Bin gespannt ob es auch so gut mit mehreren Verbindungen und C# funktioniert.
https://www.adontec.com/heidenhain-lsv2-funktionen.htm


----------



## patrovv (2 Februar 2022)

hn-pgm schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach einer Bibliothek für die Kommunikation mit Heidenhain TNC426, iTNC530 und TNC620 habe ich die SuperCom Bibliothek gefunden (adontec.com). Scheint alles anzubieten was ich benötige. Bin gespannt ob es auch so gut mit mehreren Verbindungen und C# funktioniert.
> https://www.adontec.com/heidenhain-lsv2-funktionen.htm


Hi.. Hast du einen aktuellen Stand hier? Erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## Krumnix (8 Februar 2022)

Die REMO-SDK / DNC Schnittstelle bietet doch alles an. Auf der Maschine braucht man zwar die DNC#18 Option, aber die ist ja schon Standard.
Ansonst bietet es sich noch an den Python-TCIP-Server aus dem Basisprogramm zu nutzen. Da ist jedoch ein Aufwand auf der Steuerung notwendig.

Das Tool im Link scheint wohl auf TNCcmd Funktionen aufzubauen. Da braucht es in der Tat kein DNC#18. 
Jedoch wird mit der NC16 (Milestone 16) Version TNCcmd eingestellt. Da kannst du dann das Tool vergessen.


----------



## Matze001 (8 Februar 2022)

Wir nutzen sehr erfolgreich das SDK + Option 18.

Klar kostet die Option 18 ca. 900€, und das SDK kostet auch einmal als Unternehmenslizenz Geld, aber in Summe hat man eine Top Software, mit einem unglaublich guten Support.


----------



## patrovv (8 Februar 2022)

Vielen Dank. Wir haben uns auch schon Gedanken über das SDK gemacht. Wie sieht es denn dann aus. Gibt es die Möglichkeit die erfassten Signale visuell darzustellen direkt an der Maschine selbst mittles Signalleuchten?  Das wäre natürlich das 9+ Ultra.


----------



## Matze001 (8 Februar 2022)

Naja fangen wir mal vorne an.

Das SDK bietet Dir die Möglichkeit mit der Maschine über Standard-Funktionen über die Option 18 zu kommunizieren.
Du kannst z.B. auf NC-Daten oder PLC-Daten zugreifen (Achtung, ggf. Berechtigungen zum Lesen/Schreiben nötig),
Programme transferieren, laden, ausführen, stoppen, Werkzeugdaten verwalten, etc...

Die ganzen Infos hast Du dann z.B. im C# verfügbar, was Du dann damit machst liegt an Dir.

Ich empfehle auf jeden Fall die Schulung in Traunreut zu besuchen, ohne die hätte ich das SDK nie sauber ans Laufen bekommen.
(Die Hilfe ist super, die Beispiele auch, aber es ist schon eine sehr steile Lernkurve).


----------



## Tschoke (9 Februar 2022)

Zum Thema LSV2 findet man auch Information und Code auf Github.
z.B.
https://github.com/drunsinn/pyLSV2/blob/master/pyLSV2/client.py
oder








						Eclipse-Plugin-Heidenhain/LSV_Client.java at master · tfischer73/Eclipse-Plugin-Heidenhain
					

Dateien aus Eclipse auf Heidenhain-Steuerungen übertragen - Eclipse-Plugin-Heidenhain/LSV_Client.java at master · tfischer73/Eclipse-Plugin-Heidenhain




					github.com
				




Verstehe ich euch richtig, dass die neuen Maschinen kein LSV2 mehr unterstützen?


----------



## Matze001 (9 Februar 2022)

Tschoke schrieb:


> Zum Thema LSV2 findet man auch Information und Code auf Github.
> z.B.
> https://github.com/drunsinn/pyLSV2/blob/master/pyLSV2/client.py
> oder
> ...


Ab der 6xx - Serie ist alles RPC-Basierend.


----------



## Tschoke (9 Februar 2022)

Weist du was für RPC (XML-RPC, JSON-RPC, gRPC...).
Gibt es Beschreibungen des Protokolls?


----------



## Matze001 (9 Februar 2022)

Tschoke schrieb:


> Weist du was für RPC (XML-RPC, JSON-RPC, gRPC...).
> Gibt es Beschreibungen des Protokolls?


Ich weiß es nicht. Ich nutze das SDK, da ist es für mich "weggekapselt". In Com-Objekten, mit ihrer eigenen Gruseligkeit...
Dafür muss ich mir keinen Kopf machen wie alt die Maschine ist und was für ein Protokoll sie kann, solange sie das passende Interface supportet ist alles entspannt.


----------



## Tschoke (9 Februar 2022)

Also ich habe gerade bei der TNC620 (virtuell) LSV2 probiert.
Da funktioniert es. Oder meinst du mit 6xx was anderes?


----------



## Matze001 (9 Februar 2022)

ne eigentlich nicht. Ich war der Meinung, dass die mit der 600er Serie komplett den cut mit LSV2 gemacht haben.


----------



## Tschoke (9 Februar 2022)

Es geht auch irgendwie nicht alles. Ist aber halt auch keine echte Maschine.
Ich werde es ja dann sehen wenn mir eine vorgesetzt wird


----------



## Tschoke (9 Februar 2022)

Noch eine Anmerkung:
TNCremo benutzt auch LSV2 und unterstützt laut Website:

Aktuelle SteuerungenTNC7, TNC 640, TNC 620, TNC 320, TNC 128, PNC 610, CNC PILOT 640, GRINDPLUS 640, iTNC 530Ältere SteuerungenTNC 122, TNC 124, TNC 131, TNC 135, TNC 145, TNC 150, TNC 151, TNC 155,CNC 232, CNC 234, TNC 246, TNC 2500B, TNC 306, TNC 310, TNC 355, TNC 360, CONTOUR 12, TNC 370, TNC 406, TNC 407, TNC 410, TNC 415/415B/425, TNC 426/430, MANUALplus 3110, MANUALplus M, CNC PILOT 620, CNC PILOT 3190, MillPlusIT V600, MillPlus , GRINDplus IT


----------



## Matze001 (9 Februar 2022)

Tschoke schrieb:


> Es geht auch irgendwie nicht alles. Ist aber halt auch keine echte Maschine.
> Ich werde es ja dann sehen wenn mir eine vorgesetzt wird


Es kann auch einfach gut sein, dass die neuen Features nur per RPC implementiert wurden.


----------



## Hans54216 (4 April 2022)

Wird für den Zugriff auf die Steuerung dennoch die RPC (DNC Remo) Lizenz auf der Steuerung benötigt?


----------



## Tschoke (4 April 2022)

Mit LSV2 wir meines Wissens nach keine Lizenz #18 benötigt


----------



## hn-pgm (5 Juli 2022)

patrovv schrieb:


> Hi.. Hast du einen aktuellen Stand hier? Erfahrungsberichte?


Es wurde mit der SuperCom Software alles erreicht was gefordert war und zwar recht schnell. Der Support war auch sehr zuvorkomment. Es ist eine eigene Entwicklung und nutzt kein HN SDK oder TNCremo. Demnächst planen wir auch eine Erweiterung der Lösung und für Linux und glücklichweiser gibt es auch ein SuperCom für Linux.


----------

